# 10 Reasons To NOT Date an EMT



## firetender (Jul 22, 2007)

(Thanks to RGNOON for the inspiration! This is mine.)

10 reasons to not date EMTs

They wear gloves
They’ve learned to tune out cries of pain
If they’re not sure what to do, they call a doctor, and then don't listen.
They thrive on short, intense, climactic moments.
At your peak, they may exclaim, “Can you hear me? Squeeze my hand!”
They always start by taking your history.
If you’re not responsive, you may wake up with a red tag on your toe.
They stop whatever they’re doing when they hear a siren.
They always bring a partner.
They tend to rely on Standing Orders over Improv.


----------



## imurphy (Jul 23, 2007)

Dinner is always burnt because the had to go out on a call, althought they DO know the FF's that turn up to cool down the apartment.


----------

